# See Selbermachen.



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo hab ein paar fragen.

Und zwar will ich mein eigenen kleinen See ausbaggern.
Habe ca 1200 m² zu verfügung was ich auskraben kann. 
Eine quelle die viel Wasser bringt, Und die gründstücksgrenze ist ein bach.


Wollte jetzt wissen.
Brauch ich da eine genehmigung? tippe mal auf wasserwirtschaftsamt.

Wie lange müsste das stehen wenn man mit einsetzen anfangen kann.?

Und alles was man sonst wissen muss.
das ich mal weis ob es überhaupt in frage kommt.


MFG Ami  :vik:


----------



## Fanne (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

lohnt sich denn der finanzielle aufwand ?

ich meine nen loch ist schnell ausgebaggert.
doch es gehört mehr dazu als nur nen loch buddeln und wasser reinlaufen lassen .


denke mal das musst du eh in irgend einen amt anmelden.

erkundige dich doch mal in deinen bürgerbüro.


grsss


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Ja deswegen frag ich ja ob es sich lohn. Also ein Bagger hätte ich zu verfügung. Brauch dafür nur diesel.  Wahr in der gemeinde hab da gefragt und die haben gesagt das wissen die nicht ich soll man in Wassweritschaftsamt fragen oder bei einen fischereiverein, Meinte die dame da. Erde die ausgehoben wird kann auch weg gefahren werden- also denke ich das Loch geht kostengüntzig hab mal zum testen 1 m² ausgehoben das ist ein lehmboden. und das grundwasser ist durch den bach glaub ich ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Auf Grundwasserspiegel runterbuddeln oder wie?

Frag bei der unteren Wasserbehörde des Kreises nach was die alles haben wollen.


----------



## Frosch38 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Das ist schon heftig. Die Grube muss ja noch abgedichter werden oder ist das alles Lehm oder Tonboden. Wenn nicht, die Folie kostet ja schon ein Vermögen. Da bist du locker 5000-7000€ los plus das Flies was noch mit unter mus.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Nein nicht bis ins grundwasser buddeln. Wollte meine quelle da rein leiten. will ca 1200m² ein see nützen das alles mit folie auslegen ist ja heftig. weis nicht genau wie viel lehm da genau ist andere abdichtmöglichkeiten gibt es da nicht ein bissen preiswerter. und von alleine dicht wird sowas nicht wie so ein natur see?


----------



## René F (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du wohnst und wie das bei euch geregelt ist, aber bei uns darf man nicht einfach eine Quelle oder einen Bach für einen Teich "anzapfen".
genehmigt wird so etwas auch kaum noch (zu recht).


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Ja den bach will ich nicht da fahren oft landwirte und odeln :-(.

Die quelle Wurde bis jetz als hauswasser genutz also ist ein brunnen schacht und ne hauswasserstaion der überlauf geht in den bach. im moment ist da noch ein alter pool der wurde früher auch immer über die quelle gefüllt. hab das anwesen so übernohmen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Lehmboden mit Quelle, Bach als Grundstücksgrenze, da benötigst du keine Folie, daß wird von allein dicht!

Aber wenn du den Teich ablassen willst, wirst du entsprechend einen Mönch in deinen Damm einbauen müssen!

Warum die Erde wegfahren, die kannste drum herum aufschütten und so das Volumen vergrößern!

Mit der Genehmigung ist das sicher von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden. Ab einer gewissen Größe, bei uns glaube ich 200qm bzw. über 2m Tiefe, brauchst du eine Genehmigung von der zuständigen Baubehörde/Bauamt. Gräbst du Grundwasser führende Schichten an, benötigst du in der Regel zusätzlich eine Genehmigung der Unteren Wasserbehörde!


----------



## René F (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Dann könnte es mit einer Genehmigung fuktionieren. Aber auf jeden Fall vorher erkundigen!!!


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Mich intressiert jetz auch hauptsächlich sowas wie das das man den Aushub mit folie abdichten muss das sind ja dan enorme kosten. will mich da erst ausgiebig darüber infomieren. Bevor ich da überall antragsgebüren und bearbeitungsgebüren zahle und nacher is die ausfürung für mich zu teuern.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Siehe mein Text!

Wie groß ist denn die Quellschüttung?


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Lehmboden mit Quelle, Bach als Grundstücksgrenze, da benötigst du keine Folie, daß wird von allein dicht!
> 
> Aber wenn du den Teich ablassen willst, wirst du entsprechend einen Mönch in deinen Damm einbauen müssen!
> 
> ...




Danke ist schon mal sehr hilfreich. Mit den ablassen bin ich mir da auch nicht ganz sicher. da wäre ja die einzige möglichkeit ind den bach. Hätte zwar auch ein kanal von der stadt aber das geht bestimmt nicht lol.  Also wenn dann der überlauf bzw ablauf in den bach geht muss man bestimmt wasserproben jährlich oder so verschiken. und wenn dann mal eine fischkrankheit reinkommen tät bekommt man da masive probleme oder?


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Siehe mein Text!
> 
> Wie groß ist denn die Quellschüttung?



Was ist quellen shüttung?.

Also der Brunnen hat einen durchmesser von 1,5 meter ist 3 meter tief. der überlauf geht bei 1,50 mit ein 150mm kg rohr weg, hab das rohr mal zu gestopft dann ist der nach ca 2 minuten übergegangen.


----------



## Nanninga (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Unbedingt bei den Behörden erkundigen. Bei uns gibt es da jede Menge Auflagen.
Bei uns schreibt allein schon das *Umweltamt* die Art der Uferbefestigung, der Bepflanzung, der Tierrückzugsmöglichkeiten , die Pflege und teilweise sogar die Nutzung des dann *entstandenen Biotops* vor.
Hier bei uns ne teure und unerfreuliche Sache.:c

Hoffe bei Euch einfacher.:m

Falls es klappt, viel Erfolg.#6

Nanni|wavey:


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Ja aber bevor ich das in die wege leite, bei den Ämtern will ich doch noh mehr infomationen sammeln da das für mich vollkommmen neu ist. Wenn ich das abdichten mit folie lassen wäre das schon mal ein großer vorteil. Wie tief soll den so ein ganzjahres see sein?


----------



## MrLoki (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Hallo

Gute idee erstmal 
mhh was ich sagen wollte du musst es ja nicht direkt in die wege leiten
Du kannst dich auch bei diesen Ämtern informieren was du darfst und was nicht und ob sie es überhaupt genehmiegen
Also mal im Wasser Zentrum oder wo du hin verleitest worden bist anrufen Termin ausmachen und besprechen wenn du glück hast kannst du diesen wunsch ausführen 
Wo wohnst du den eigentlich? wenn du das genehmigt bekommst könnte ich dir ein bissi beim arbeiten helfen 

mfg
MrLoki


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*



Ami schrieb:


> Was ist quellen shüttung?.



Der Abfluss! Sollte man ungefähr das Jahresmittel kennen!

Halt' doch mal 'nen 10-Litereimer unter die Röhre und stopp die Zeit bis er voll ist!


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

ich wohne in bayrischen wald ;-). ja ok versuch das mit den eimer danke


----------



## moon2k3 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

das beste wäre erstmal dein Bundesland anzugeben 
damit können dir vllt leute aus deiner Region die vllt schon mal eine grössere Teichanlange gebaut haben weiter helfen 

Das beste ist du machst beim Bauamt eine Bauvoranfrage
dieses geht aber nur mit einer Zeichnung von einen Architekten wie du dies geplannt hast usw 

Wasserzone Tiefe 
pflanzenzonen usw 
Bodenkanten Berge usw 

Wir bürger sind dafür aber nicht berechtigt also nen Architekt muss her 
kosten ca 250-350 Euro dese kann dir vllt viel ärger ersparen 

Wenn da alles klar ist gehe zu deinem Landratsamt, Veterinäramt, Untere  Wasserbehörde,Gewerbeamt und Fischereiamt.

Alle müssen dieses Projekt absegnen 
machen sie in den meisten fällen auch es kommen aber ein "paar" gebühren zusammen 
Es Sollte auch alles schriftlich verlaufen damit du später vllt kein ärger kriegen kannst 

also bevor du anfängst zu buddeln hast erstmal nen bissel papierkram 

aber es kommen dann noc andere sachen auf dich zu 

Wie hoch sollen die Wälle sein 
Reicht die Quelle für diese Fläche 
dann bis du karpfen oder andere wühler einsetzten kannst vergeht eine menge an zeit da er erst eutroph sein muss ( zwecks wohlfüllen der Fische ) 
dazu kommt die bepflanzung ( bei der Fläche nicht billig ) 
So wie der Fisch besatz 
10 Karpfen verlaufen sich da drin ^^

da ist ein projekt wo du mit den Gebühren 
Anträgen Architekten, Diesel, Bepflanzung und Besatz locker an die 10.000€

das Allerbeste wäre du schlisst dich mit ein landschäftsgärtner kurz der auch Teichanlagen baut ( in etwas grösseren sinne )

ich wills dir aber nicht schon vorher verderben deswegen schliess dich mit fachpersonal kurz 
und gebe an was du selber machen kannst usw und wieviel geld du zur verfügung hast dann wird dir sicher geholfen im möglichen bereich ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*



moon2k3 schrieb:


> Das beste ist du machst beim Bauamt eine Bauvoranfrage
> dieses geht aber nur mit einer Zeichnung von einen Architekten wie du dies geplannt hast usw
> 
> Wasserzone Tiefe
> ...




Nu laß aber mal die Kirche im Dorf!|bigeyes


----------



## moon2k3 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

nein das ist wirklich so 

ich habe es vor etwas längere zeit so gelesen 
und mir abgespeichert 

da ich / meine Elter selber über ein grosses grundstück verfügen 
und ich auch schon mal mit dem gedanken spielte 

habe aber letztendlich einen Teich für nix bekommen da der besitzter nichts damit anfangen kann und darf ihn nun bewirtschaften


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Architekt, Gewerbeamt, Fischereiamt|kopfkrat, Veterinäramt???!!!!

Unfug!


----------



## moon2k3 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

ok ich lasse mich da gerne belehren 
dann wäre es schön wenn du deine ansicht begründen könntest 
oder meine wiederlegst mit fakten 

sonst ist Ami auch nicht weitergeholfen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

post Nr. 9


----------



## Ami (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Also bundesland ist bayern . die sind hier schon bekanntlich streng. das ist mein privat grund in grundbuch als akerland eingetragen . ziemlich abseits keine nachbarn. und die gröse von den see soll ca 1200 m² werden bei der tiefe bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Haggard (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Ich habe im letzten Jahr ein Fischweiher bauen lassen(Niedersachen).Mein Gang war zur unteren Wasserbehörde beim Landkreis.Da bekommst Du Unterlagen , was Du alles zu der Plangenehmigung benötigst.In der Plangenehmigung wäre dann auch die Baugenehmigung enthalten.Die untere Wasserbehörde klärt den Rest dann auch mit den anderen Behörden , wie z.B. der Naturschutzbehörde !Die Kosten für eine Plangenehmigung betragen rund 400€ in Deiner Grössenordnung.
Fakt ist , Du brauchst eine Bauzeichnung für den Teich von einem Architekten.Kostenpunkt rund 250€.
Als Fischteich wirst Du das aber nicht durchbekommen , höchstens als Biotop und Fischbesatz ist dann nicht erlaubt 
Willst Du den Teich gewerblich nutzen , würde das anderes aussehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Baue lieber ein Atomkraftwerk, da sind die Auflagen geringer :c

Im Ernst, die meisten Planungsbehörden sind sehr Anglerfeindlich, evtl. wirst du das ganze begraben müssen, wenn du solche Auflagen wie unser Verein bekommst:
Wassertiefe max. 60cm,keine Fische besetzen (auch keine Artgeschützten), betreten 3x im Jahr erlaubt.


----------



## Hirtabua (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Nach meinem Wissensstand gibts in Bayern anders als in anderen Bundesländern kein Limit ab welcher Größe ein Teichbau genemigungspflichtig ist. 
Als Planungshilfe würd ich mit an deiner Stelle die Bayrischen Teichbaurichtlinien herunterladen da sind alle wichtigen baulichen Vorgaben drinnen. Mess mal bitte die Wasserschüttung deiner Quelle nochmal bei einer Trockenperiode, sonst könnte passieren dass du mal nicht genügend Zulauf hast um den Wasserspiegel aufrecht zu halten. 
Wenn die Quelle eh schon von dir genutzt wird, brauchst du keine Genehmigung für die Einspeisung.


----------



## Ami (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Danke Danke


----------



## Joschihika (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Ich find das ne super Idee, wenn ich das Geld mal habe mach ich das auch. Nur MUT!!! Baut auf Baut auf


----------



## wobblerangel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

jaja


----------



## Janbr (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: See Selbermachen.*

Schau mal hier: http://www.stmug.bayern.de/umwelt/wasserwirtschaft/recht/index.htm

Gruss

Jan


----------

